

Show HN: Hyper Sync – The Simplest Way to Sync JSON to Core Data - 3lvis
https://github.com/hyperoslo/Sync

======
jlhonora
Somehow off topic: I've been looking for something similar but implemented in
Swift. Does anyone knows about an alternative?

~~~
3lvis
Hi jlhonora,

Sync is been rewritten to Swift =>
[https://github.com/hyperoslo/Sync/pull/50](https://github.com/hyperoslo/Sync/pull/50)

We also have an example on how to use Sync in Swift.

[https://github.com/hyperoslo/Sync/tree/master/Examples/AppNe...](https://github.com/hyperoslo/Sync/tree/master/Examples/AppNet)

------
3lvis
Hi guys, here one of the creators of Sync, let me know if you have any
questions :)

------
fnayr
Why iOS 7 minimum? There's no UI so I'm curious what apis were needed that iOS
6 didn't support.

~~~
3lvis
No reason behind, just to put a minimum in order to move faster in the future.

When iOS 9 gets released we probably would go iOS 8 only and use all the new
features.

